# Complete Dungeon Index:  Version #1-152



## Emirikol (Jan 31, 2007)

MOVED TO ENWORLD 2.  http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?p=4409163#post4409163

JAY H


----------



## grodog (Jan 31, 2007)

That rocks, thanks for the update Jay!


----------



## Ant (Jan 31, 2007)

Brilliant!  This is a thing of wonder, Emirikol.  Thanks for putting in all the effort to create it.


----------



## Emirikol (Jan 31, 2007)

It's always good to go back through those campaign workbooks again.  There are some great things that I always meant to put into the campaign, but would forget as time passed.

Also, I'm listing the CRITICAL THREATS and WANDERING MONSTERS with CR.

jh


----------



## diaglo (Jan 31, 2007)

thanks for doing this mang.

i try to direct threads to your index when i see them. on here, rpg.net, wotc, and paizo


----------



## Wraith Form (Jan 31, 2007)

It's invaluable to me.  You, sir, rule!


----------



## BOZ (Feb 2, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## grodog (Feb 19, 2007)

Do you post this on Paizo's boards, Jay?


----------



## Emirikol (Feb 20, 2007)

Yes.  It could probably stand to be bumped though. 

jh


----------



## grodog (Sep 14, 2007)

Jay---

Have you updated your index through the end of Dungeon's run yet?


----------



## grodog (Oct 1, 2007)

*bump*


----------



## Emirikol (Dec 22, 2007)

Attached in post #1 is my FINAL update.

Hope you all enjoyed printed Dungeon while it lasted.

Jay


----------



## Emirikol (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks Hellspont for getting me the final info for #148.  It is now finished and I suggest everyone keep a printed copy for use!

Jay


----------



## sckeener (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks for the effort!


----------



## grodog (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks Jay  

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------



## Jhaelen (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks a lot! Quite useful


----------



## thorian (Dec 28, 2007)

Thank you.  This will be quite handy.


----------



## catsclaw227 (Dec 28, 2007)

There's two more adventures in Dungeon 152 that aren't listed.  Just an FYI...


----------

